# Anyway to find out if your old GTO is still around?



## NAVHAZ (May 17, 2013)

So in 1983 I joined the Navy and sold my GTO...have missed it ever since. Anyway of finding out if the car is still in existence? The VIN was 242370R15777. Thanks!

Bo Mullis
1256 Kachina Drive
Colorado Springs, CO 80915


----------



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

I have 68 gto project car 4 spd solar red a/c an 68 gto alpine blue on blue donor car thats restoraible both cars $7000 

[email protected]


----------

